# ...

## dedushka

1.	   :
)           ,    .
(      ,          )   :    (  )           ,                ,      ,             .
)         (  ),        (             ,  ,         )
)                        ,       
)      (   ,                ,     )
)           , ,      , ,    ,   ,    (         )
)          .       .
)         

2.	     
)        (     (   ),    - ,        ,          )
)           (  )
)            

3.	     (          ,       ,         ,           )

4.	           .  :

)     (   ,    ( , ),          -    .)
)       (      )  :                    
)     . ,      . (  : ,         ,                  ,    100 ,    ,   ,                       ,    )
)            .     ,  
)        . (          ,        ,            )
)         1002  .          .
)      λ     5         
)      6  3     

5.	         λ(     ,        , ,   ,           )

6.	         λ,    . (      λ          ,     )

7.	         (     ,      )

8.	           ,          

9.	                   (,   ..)       4 .    .  :   ,                    .              ()                .

10.	    ,           .       ,     ,     .  :       ,          .     ,    ,      .   ,           .      .          ,             .    ,      ..  ..

11.	               1000000  .  :                    ,       .          ?  ,        .       .  ,               ..

12.	            500   2  5       (-, , )     .               1%.  :  ,    ,    ,   .      ,    .         50000      .       .

13.	   .      (, , )     (  ),    (),   (.     ..) (      ).      (   ).       ,    (         ).    ,     .  ,        .        ,             100000      .           .            .         ,        .      .           .  :         ,   ,     -  ,      ,          .         ,    .       ,   .            .           .    , -   .      ,       -,        .     ,  ,           . 

14.	     

)     (  20%)     10002
)          10002
)          
)         (         ,        ,       )
)         (    ,     .

15.	         .               .   ,  ,          (    )   ,       ,     -.  :   ,   ,        .

16.	          Ի.        :         .  :     2009       ,   ,     .     (        ,      ,      ,       ..),                  .    ,    .

17.	         .         .   ,             ,     .          ,        ,       .            .     ,      -       ,    . ,         ,            ,    ,                 .

----------


## .

> ,    .


 -.      ""  :Wink: 




> (  ),


    . ..       3-   ,    3          3 .




> 


   ,            ?   -   ,  .  ,    .




> (   ,


 ,       . 




> .


       .          ?




> 


      ,   ... 




> (     (   ),    - ,        ,          )


  ,       .    26.2.         . 




> 


     .       .   .             ,   .       

    , 

        ))



> .


   ,       ,     .   - . 





> ,         ,


  , - ,  ...

    -,     ((

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 15.	         .


,   .   .

----------


## dedushka

1)    ,  1998-99   ,    ,                  ,       .      -   -  -  ,   ,

----------


## dedushka

2)  : )

----------


## dedushka

3)   ,  .    -            .             .         .

----------


## dedushka

4)     -  .     .      ,   -     ,

----------


## dedushka

> .          ?


5) ,     -      - ,    .   .

----------


## dedushka

> ,   ...


6)  ,       .    ?      .

----------


## dedushka

> ,       .    26.2.         .


7)  ,     -   ,  -,  -              ,   - .     -       ,

----------


## dedushka

> .       .   .             ,   .


    -   ,  :    3.      (          ,       ,         ,           )

----------


## dedushka

> ,       ,     .   - .


9)        ,             ,      -   .     13  :         ,    (         )

----------


## dedushka

> ,   .   .


      .  ,

----------


## gnews

> 


   02.04.2014  59-
   02.04.2014  52-




> ,


, ,      :Shok:  ))

----------


## dedushka

> 02.04.2014  59-
>    02.04.2014  52-


.     .    -         .

----------


## gnews

> 


  ,       ,    ""

----------


## dedushka

> , ,     ))


2.	     
)        (     (   ),    - ,        ,          )
)))

----------


## .

> 2)  : )


       .   .            .     .




> ,       .


 ,       ,      .     ,    .   ,     . ,         . 




> -            .


 !          .          ?       .  ,        )) , ,       . 




> ,   -     ,


 ..      ?      ))




> ,       .


     ,  ?      ?   ,            ? 




> -   ,  :


    ,   .     . 




> ,


     .     .  ,    ,      .  ,     -   ? ,  -           .




> ,


 ,      ,  ,    .   ,        ,     ? 




> ,


       24   , .  -        .                      .      .   - ,    ,    . ,          ))





> )        (     (   ),    - ,        ,          )
> )))


     ?   .     ,     .   ,   . 

    -    3    ,          ,   .           . 
 ,         .    , .         .    .      . 
: 90- ,  ,   . , .          (((

----------


## dedushka

> .   .            .     .


   ,    ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,    ,


 -   ,      .      1 ,    ,      .   .

----------


## dedushka

> ,       ,      .     ,    .   ,     . ,         .


          ,   - .           ?  -,  -         .  ,       ,          .    ,         ,         ,    .     ,           .                 ,

----------


## .

> ?


           ,   -  .   90-       .            .  ,      .    . 
   ,       ,    ,        .        . 




> ,       ,          .


        . 




> ,


    ?  :Smilie: 

     -       .      .

----------


## dedushka

> !          .          ?       .  ,        )) , ,       .


       ,        .      .       ,     ,               .         .                    .   .       ,     .  ,   ,        .

----------


## dedushka

> ,      ,  ,    .   ,        ,     ?


 ...   .   ,    ,  , -,   ,       .        ,      ,   ,

----------


## dedushka

> 24   , .  -        .                     .      .   - ,    ,    . ,          ))


      -   :      ,     ,   ,               .             ,     .

----------


## dedushka

> .


  , ,

----------


## dedushka

> ,   -  .   90-       .            .  ,      .    .
>    ,       ,    ,        .        .


   .           ?   .))))      ,       .    ,               . 
  ,        ,  ,   .   .

----------


## .

> .


     ? 




> ,   ,


 ,      ? -  10 ,  - 40. -    ,   ,  -     .  ..       ? 




> ,


  ,        .       ))     ,   




> ?


    ,     ?        90-     . 



> ,               .


    ,     -      .  .

  .      .  .       . 




> .   ,    ,


  , --   ,           .            :Smilie:  

         .  ,        .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


...      ... 
,  .    .




> 6)  ,       .


   .  ,  , ,   ,             .  ,      ,       ,      ,    ,        ... ...  ,  ,  .  ,   ,      . 



> 7)  ,     -   ,  -,  -              ,   - .     -       ,


  ,     ,  ,      -  .     ,          .  ,         //,     ,     .        ,           .



> -   ,  :


     ,   .




> -   :      ,     ,   ,


,    .   .




> , ,


 ...

----------


## dedushka

> .  ,  , ,   ,             .  ,      ,       ,      ,   ,        ... ...  ,  ,  .  ,   ,      .


,  .   .  ,  ,  .       ,     .    - .




> ,     ,  ,      -  .     ,          .  ,         //,     ,     .        ,          .


        (    )




> ,


  ,              ,     ,        .    ,    ..       ,            ,

----------


## dedushka

> ,     ?        90-     .


      ,           :



> ,   -  .   90-       .


,   ,            .




> .      .  .       .


:  ,               ,          . ,       .
 , ,          ,   ,     .

----------

> 


 :Embarrassment:     ?
   .    -           .  


> 


       .          .

----------


## dedushka

> ...


   .   :    



> ?


,    .     :    .  ,   -   .

----------


## .

> 


       ,          :Smilie:        , . 



> ,   ,            .


  -,   .   .




> :  ,


    .    - .            ,   .         .       ,   .           .    ,        .  ,    ,        :Smilie: 




> ,       .


    .   ,    .         100 .     15.    - ,    .        . -?




> , ,          ,   ,     .


        ?    .  ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> ,





> 


, ,     . ,   ,      ,      .  ,         .




> 


  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :


 ,       .
 ,      ,   .



> ,  .   .  ,  ,





> 


 , ,         ?         / ,   ?   -   ,      " "?
         ,      ,             ,     -    ...

----------


## dedushka

> .


   (        ))): 
1)   20193037  : 18.12.2014               -              33 000 000  -        (    ?              ,         )
2)    601    = 1,65 /  (  ),    3200   ( 30%),   4290   -     
.      ,         (  )        
.  ZZZhanna      ,      ,

----------


## gnews

> .  ZZZhanna      ,      ,


*dedushka*,   .

----------


## Storn

> .  ZZZhanna      ,      ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Levkoya

> .  ZZZhanna      ,      ,


       ? :Embarrassment:    ,          .

----------


## dedushka

> , ,     . ,   ,      ,      .  ,        .


)))     ,   ,       ,  :
    11  2014 .  -4-11/25718
    11  2014 .  1349
    8  2014 .  -4-11/25337
    12  2014 .  -7-6/642@
   20  2014 .  -30-26/14991
 ,     ,     ,           ,              ,     .

----------


## dedushka

> ?   ,          .


    .          .

----------

""     .        ,            .        .





> ,


   ?  , ,    . 
.    .

----------

> 


 ,    .         .

----------


## gnews

> 


     - .
  . 
          ,     ,      .
, ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ZZZhanna      ,


 ,     ,       .
 ,    .
       ?     ,     .       .

,         .
         ,        .    ,      , ,             100 .  , ,         11 .57 .,          19 ., 05 .   .. 

 ... ,       ... 
 , , , ,           ,   .
 ?       ?     -      ?
 ,       ,     .

   ,

----------


## dedushka

> ?     ,     .       .


-:         . -:          . -:    ,    -     ,                  ,     , (   -   )   ,   .    . 
,       ,     .      ,                  . ,   .
        .    ,     ,        ,      .           -   .     




> -      ?


  ,    ,      .(            ).              .       .

----------


## dedushka

> , ,          .


.  .       ,  ,       .

----------


## dedushka

> ?  , ,


     ,       (      ) ,   -   .

----------


## dedushka

? -

----------


## .

.    .  



> ,


  ,  ))  ,     .     ?

----------

> ,





> ,  ))  ,     .     ?


.    ?

, , ,   / .. " " -         .



,    :
- 
-   
-      
-  (!) - ..  /,   , .

          .

----------


## .

,    .        .

----------


## dedushka

> .    ?
> 
> , , ,   / .. " " -         .
> 
> 
> 
> ,    :
> - 
> -   
> ...


.  ,  ,      .       -     .

----------


## .

*dedushka*,    ,   **         .
       ,      .

----------

> ,    .        .


       ( ).

     ,      .

----------


## dedushka

> ( ).
> 
>      ,      .

----------


## .

> ( ).


   .       .




> ,      .


   .  -      ?      ,      ,     .     ?   ?

----------


## dedushka

90% ,       (  )   .         (),           .    ,      . :          ,         ,                .          .       ?

----------


## dedushka

.  ,             ,        ,     .     ,   ?..

----------


## Storn

> :          ,         ,                .          .       ?


!           :Big Grin: 




> ,             ,        ,


     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## dedushka

( 2014)                ,            ,    ,      ,     .        2003  , ,          ,  ,      .      ,           ,  ,    . ,             ,        .               ,         .  ,                 .         ,           , .  , ,            .  :   ,    ,      .    ,          ,   ,                .               ,             ,                .           ?     . ,     ,     .  ,              ..,         (       2014.          ). ,         ,    ,     .      .

----------

> .       .


... ..  -  ?
, ,   ,             .
 "  **       ."





> .  -      ?      ,      ,


  .    ,       "   1.2"



> .     ?   ?


   -     .

      (, , )   -,      /  .
  -         . ,  "" .

:   (, , ) / /. 
  -         .       (.  .  -  ).


 ,    ,     ,   (.. "  ":         ,               ).       ,     ,  :
    , , 300 ,      43%,        300   (  ,   ..)  -   13%.
    -    ""


    :

        30%.

     ( - 2,     ,     ,     ).

     ,  /        .



  ...
 :Frown:

----------

> !


....  "...  " ?

----------


## .

> , ,   ,             .
>  "          ."


 -      .     ,      :Smilie: 




> ,


   . 




> , , 300 ,      43%,        300   (  ,   ..)  -   13%.


        .  -   ,             .  ,      ,        . -,        ,      ,   . 




> ,


            )) 
    ,  .  -       .    ((

----------

> ?


 -   , , ?

,      :    ,     .

          .

----------


## .

> ....  "...  " ?


            ))  ,

----------

> -      .     ,


. .




> .  -   ,             .


    " "    .






> ,      ,        .


       .





> ))


   -      ++.





> ,  .  -       .    ((


 .   - ,  ?

----------


## .

> .   - ,  ?


.     ,    ))

----------


## dedushka

> -    ""
> 
> 
>     :
> 
>         30%.
> 
>      ( - 2,     ,     ,     ).
> 
>      ,  /        .


  ,   "",   ,       " "    25%.    ,          .

----------


## dedushka

,        :

----------


## dedushka

,   :       2015 !        2003-2014    ,           !

----------

> .


        . " "-  . ,     (

----------


## dedushka

> . " "-  . ,     (


   ,  .   ,  ,  ,  .        (    ),   , ..  .       ,         .

----------

> ,  .   ,  ,  ,  .        (    ),   , ..  .       ,         .


  ...  :Frown:  


> , ,     .    - ?

----------


## dedushka

,  , ...       ,        .          ,   . 
 ,         ,

----------

